# Loctite doesn't answer inquires



## NBeener

Nice entry into this website.



Do any woodworking, or … just a pissed-off guy on a rampage ?


----------



## Bertha

I'll loan you some woodworking, Jim!










The only Loctite product I can remember using is the screwtight stuff. If I had a dollar for everytime a company just straight-up ignored me, I'd be rich.


----------



## rwyoung

800-624-7767

Never had a problem getting technical questions asked about their products. However my use of their product line has been limited to the thread lockers and calling to ask very specific questions about suitability in extreme cold (-80F).


----------



## Bertha

RW, I just caught your signature and laughed out loud.


----------



## ellen35

I think one's first and only post being a shot at a company is a bit over the top.
I too am rolling Neil's eyes!


----------



## ClayandNancy

I'm with you ellen and neil, how bought a "Hello how you doing?" first.


----------



## SailorJim

"Hello, how ya doin'?" Thanks for all the cool welcome notes and thanks for the criticism too. Yeah, I'm a bit pissed off off with Loctite and their lack of customer service. I've been trying to get an answer for over a month. Like I noted, I've written to them twice. I even called their 800 number before I wrote to them. The 800 number menu has several options. I don't remember exactly what all the options were but some were for "professionals" and "retailers" and others were for "ordinary users" of specific products. I'm just a guy with a product question so I pressed the number for specific product questions. As I recall, the message I got was something like, "All our techs are busy now. Leave a detailed message and we'll get back to you." I'm in and out a lot and IF they did try to get back to me, they didn't leave a message. Maybe I should have pressed the number for professionals. All I know is answering my written question should have been easier than a phone question. I tried calling again this morning and I'll be around all day cause it's raining, so maybe I'll hear back.

As for lumberjocks. I was looking to see if anyone else had a problem with Power Grab and saw a review titled "Power Grab sucks" on lumber jocks site. I read it and wanted to leave a short reply. Of course, you have to be a member to leave a reply, so writing a review about my experience was just as easy as leaving a reply. Lumberjocks is a very cool site and finding it might be the only good thing to come out of my fiasco with Loctite. This picture shows the burned area. It's a very small area and the brown stain is very light. Anyone else have a similar problem with Power Grab? Still awaiting Loctite call.


----------



## Bertha

Welcome to Lumberjocks, Sailor. I hope you get your issue worked out. Start mashing phone keys, that's what I usually do


----------



## SailorJim

Thanks, Bertha and you too Al!! By the way …. beautiful humidors!!


----------



## Bertha

Why thank you, Sailor! I haven't made one in a while but they're still going strong (when I remember to water them)


----------



## NBeener

*Sailor*:

There's a forum that I've been away from for a while, but … one of ITS members IS some sort of product rep FOR Loctite.

My suggestion:

Google this…..

dirty sanchez site:advrider.com

And then … join THAT site, and send HIM a private message, asking for his help. He wouldn't know me, so … no point in using my name.

Also … I genuinely (no offense meant) don't understand the state of mind that has you join a forum JUST to complain about a product that-in truth-really ISN'T related TO the purpose OF the forum.

Meaning …. if you're angry … try to cool off before you reach out to this guy, or anybody else.

When companies hear anger, from a customer, they immediately assume you're unreasonable.

And … in MY experience … that's usually a good assumption ;-)

Good luck !


----------



## Jack_T

Neil, I agree, very bad form on Sailor Jim's part.

Sailor Jim this is a woodworking site not a home remodeling site. Your product is not for woodworking. You may want to try our sister site HomeRefurbers. There is a link at the top of this site. It is the guy wearing overalls. You may have more luck there.


----------



## patcollins

You may not want to google "Dirty Sanchez" especially from work.


----------



## SailorJim

Hello all. This is my last post … I promise. Received a call back from a Loctite tech rep and he gave me the answer I was looking for (last paragraph). But I get it. I am a coverall type guy, but occasionally I lay my remolding chain saw down and attempt some fine woodwork. I'll never achieve the same level of perfection that most of you have achieved. Mainly cause I don't have the time. Maybe lumberjocks should have a disclaimer on the application form - "If you love working with wood and you're proud of your accomplishment, but you're more comfortable working with a radial arm saw than a jig saw, the coverall linc above is where you belong." I also removed my profile. Too embarrassing. LOL eyes rolling with a big smile on my face 

From conversation with Loctite tech rep: The industry is switching to water based adhesives (all adhesives). This is because of odor and safety concerns associated with solvent based adhesives. Power Grab is a water based adhesive. According to the tech rep they've had complaints about tub surround burn through resulting in staining. It always seems to happen after someone has re-glued part of the tub surround, even if it was a resent installation. Water based adhesive reacts with cured solvent based adhesive and causes staining. I figured it was something like that, but it's hard to believe a warning isn't on the label. The rep agreed that a warning should be on the label. The rep was polite, informative, and apologetic concerning the lack of response to my inquiries. So ….. if you ever slip into the old coveralls because you need to re-glue the tub surround, remember this conversation. Gotta get back to work. House work that is …. like in dusting, mopping, and fixing something for dinner.


----------



## 33706

Wonders why the sister site "Home Refurbers" was not used, in reference to a problem with bathtub caulk. They sure could use the traffic!


----------



## D1st

I find it funny that people get upset at what is supposed to be posted on this site. Did you ever think that someone just wanted info from people they trust. a.k.a. LJ's. Ya this is a woodworking site, I love and live woodworking, but it is nice to rely on a fellow woodworker for advice on items other than woodworking. We all have info that we can help others with and to criticize someone new on this site about what they are posting is a little overboard. I guess some of us can help others and some of us can just be selfish and rude.


----------



## jerkylips

As a newbie here, I can say sincerely that every single person I've been in contact with has been helpful, informative, & NICE. I've asked similar questions a couple times ("should I buy this table saw?", "ok, what about this one?", "or this one?". I've enjoyed reading the posts & corresponding.

I don't "get" Sailor Jim's inferiority complex. It has nothing to do with what you do for a living, it has to do having questions/complaints that are random & not related to the content of the board.

If I went onto a car forum & complained about my ceiling fan, I'd likely get a similar response..


----------



## Grandpa

There are plenty of things on this site that are not woodworking. How many saws and shops have been wired with electricty on here? Jim needed to vent and should have dopne that before he got here but I think he got fired up when he was making the post. He needed someone to talk to him about this and really didn't get much help on here. I agree this is not woodworking in the strongest sense but he was trying to glue a tub surround to a house made of wood. Now jump on me. I have broad shoulders so blame me. if blame will fix it just get with it.


----------



## Bertha

I can't even focus on the conversation having witnessed Neil bringing dirty sanchez into the battle. I'm laughing so hard, really


----------



## Bertha

I can sure focus on what Deke's saying. As a test, I just posted a plane refurb. It's mostly metal, the horror. Sailor, I hope you stick around. You took these socks like a strong bloke, so I suspect I like you a good bit. Once you become an established/hated member, the site police will spot you a little leeway in your content. You might even be able to discuss caulk without reproach Stick around, bro.


----------



## SailorJim

To Bertha, deke, kunk, Grandpa, D1st, and patcollins,

I was out of town this weekend. When I got home I found my mailbox loaded with lumberjock mail. I was pleasantly surprised to read all your comments. I made a promise not to add to this Loctite post, but wanted to say, "Thanks". I was gunna to send this to your individual mail boxes, but couldn't because I haven't made the five posts required by lumberjocks before you can send mail.

My girlfriend looks at the Loctite review whenever she goes on-line. She looks at it more than I do. She thought some of the comments were very rude and your recent posts have made her feel better about lumberjocks. She didn't understand the post that referenced dirty sanchez and I didn't want to explain it to her, but she insisted. She said, "Yuck!! Lots of class - all low." She looked at the comment and author's picture and started laughing. "What's so funny", I sez. And I wish I could tell ya what she said, but I can't even though it was funny. All things are clear through the eyes of the innocent. Anyway, thanks again. Your comments were appreciated.


----------



## 58j35bonanza

Welcome to Lumberjocks Jim.


----------

